# format Powerbook G4



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

Hello all, 

I just received a laptop from a friend yesterday. A Mac powerbook G4. He said he didn't want it anymore and that it doesn't work. I was thinking that maybe I could fix it. My thoughts are that I should simply format the entire thing and just restart from scratch. So, how do I go about doing this? I searched Google for some guides but they all seem complicated. I need something that is step-by-step and very easy to follow since I don't have anything but the laptop only. No installs cds, or anything like that. 

I will also mention that this morning when I turned on the computer, I heard a lot of wierd noises coming from the hard drive. The noise was very loud and the hard drive was clicking loudly while the loud noise was going on. I was wondering what my friend did to the laptop. Dropped in water, dropped on the ground, etc. Please let me know: 
#1. first of all, if the laptop is fixable ??
#2. what I should do to fix it ?? 

Thanks!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

#1 That can NOT be answered for certain from just that info.

For starters it sounds like the HD might be toast. 

Do you have the original OS CD? Without this it's going to be hard to really do anything useful and cheap.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

> For starters it sounds like the HD might be toast.


That's what I was thinking at first. How do I know for sure? And also, can't I simply replace the hard drive with an upgraded new western digital HDD? 


> Do you have the original OS CD?


I don't have it but I can download it online if you happen to know the name of it... Actually I will google it now. What is the name of the file I'm looking for?? Am I looking for "Mac Powerbook G4 operating system download" or something like that??


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

kman1000 said:


> That's what I was thinking at first. How do I know for sure? And also, can't I simply replace the hard drive with an upgraded new western digital HDD?


It could be something else so i wouldn't suggest this unless you have a spare HD already.
Having the boot CD is the first step. If it boots and runs the installer without problems, the other hardware is likely fine.



kman1000 said:


> I don't have it but I can download it online if you happen to know the name of it... Actually I will google it now. What is the name of the file I'm looking for?? Am I looking for "Mac Powerbook G4 operating system download" or something like that??


Sorry, I can't help there. Discussing this is also against the policies of this forum.
My suggestion would be looking for a legal copy on eBay or services like that.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

> Sorry, I can't help there.


No problem, nevermind that. Let's assume that I have the OS software. Now what do I do? Keep in mind that when I turn on the laptop, it just goes to this grey screen with nothing on it except for a symbol of a folder that is flashing. What is flashing on the folder is two things. A question mark and then the symbol of the Mac itself. That's it. So, now that I have the OS software, I simply put it into the CD drive and it should run the installer? I was under the assumption that I needed to format the laptop since every time I turn it on, it goes straight to the grey screen...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Hit the 'c' key while it's starting.

This should boot off the CD and start the installer.

If this works you could attach the new HD, (powered off), boot off CD, choose Disk Utility in menu of installer, format new HD, quit Disk Utility, and then continue with installation onto the new HD.

Reboot and should run off internal HD.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

huh? I'm confused already. lol. I thought you said that first I needed to get the OS software and try to boot from that. By doing that, I assume you are trying to ascertain whether or not the current HDD in the laptop is good or dead. Correct? If correct, then that is why you advised the below:


> Hit the 'c' key while it's starting.
> 
> This should boot off the CD and start the installer


.
But then you state -> "*If this works you could attach the new HD, (powered off), boot off CD, choose Disk Utility in menu of installer, format new HD, quit Disk Utility, and then continue with installation onto the new HD.

Reboot and should run off internal HD.*" 
This is a bit confusing or I'm not reading it correctly which is most likely the case. So, if it works, meaning that when I put in the cd with the os software on it, it boots from the inserted OS software cd then I don't need a new HDD and I can simply format the HDD via the OS software cd and everything is good to go. But if the laptop does NOT boot from the OS software cd when I insert it and press "c" as it is loading up then that means the HDD is dead and I need to repeat your above instructions with a new HDD. Did I understand all that correctly? If not please clarify.

Regarding the new HDD, I don't have a new spare HDD laying around so that means I would have to purchase one to put in the laptop. Before making that investment though, I want to ensure that by using a new HDD the laptop WILL in fact be perfectly fine after that. So, what I'm wondering is before I drop the cash on a new HDD, would it be ok if I experimented with a different old HDD that DOES work and then if it does work then I can purchase a new HDD and place in the Mac I'm trying to fix here. Would that work?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Whether the CD boots or not in no way determines whether the HD is good or bad.

If the laptop successfully boots off the Installer CD, this *likely* indicates the HD is the only problem. 
(which I highly suspect, either physically damaged or just system software)

From this point you can try and reformat the current HD. This may or may not work depending on the extend of any damages to the HD. You mentioned that the HD was very loud and that often is a precursor to a failing HD.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

I called two repair stores this morning. The first one just straight away stated that I need to replace the HDD and reboot using the OS cd. Pretty simple. Their cost: $50. (for diagnostic) 

The second one I contacted was the Apple store here in Honolulu. They stated that I could bring in the laptop and they will look at it for free. I told them that I wanted to know definitively what I need to do in order to revive the Powerbook before I start purchasing a new HDD and OS software. They said that after they take a look at my powerbook, their techs will be able to tell me for sure whether or not my laptop can be fixed and exactly what I need to do to fix it. All this they provide for free. Sounds a bit dubious to me being that it is free but who knows. I'm choosing to go to the apple store appointment in a few minutes rather than pay $50. I will post the results of that appt. here later to see what you all think of their assessment.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Send it to me and I could tell you for sure too.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

Ok, I just got back from the apple store here for my appointment. So, this is what they did and also what they told me. First, I told them everything about my scenario. From how I received the laptop to my posting here to get advice about it and also what advice you (headrush) gave me. They said that I can only use Leopard 10.5 or Tiger 10.4 operating system for the laptop. They hooked up their external HDD to my laptop and then the laptop did power on normally. Therefore, the technician stated that the HDD was dead and that I needed to replace it. So, basically he said that all I needed was the OS software (I am going to use Mac OS X Leopard 10.5) and a new HDD. He gave me some extra tips as well as overall advice.

My big concern in all of this is "*Is this laptop worth fixing and if so, then how best should I use it?*" I posed this question to him and he said that I should NOT use it for anything media related but that I could use it to learn programming or 'stuff like that'. So, some of the things he wanted me to take note of is:

#1. The pc is already 6 years old and even though I can replace the HDD now, if other things break like they normally do such optical, motherboard, etc. then me fixing up the laptop will have been a waste of money because the Powerbook G4 can not handle an upgraded new faster top-of-the-line motherboard or something like. Basically because of the parts situation with the Powerbook G4, if other parts of the laptop die then fixing up the unit will have been a waste in his opinion.
#2. He stated that if he were in my shoes, he would go ahead and do it but he said that I should NOT spend over $150 on the laptop. 
#3. He says I should upgrade the RAM from 512MB to 1GB and that he doesn't know whether or not I can put any other higher data HDD in the Powerbook G4 besides something up to 320GB. 
#4. Since I don't know a lot about computers and I'm not comfortable with them, he said I should pay someone to replace & install the new HDD that I purchase since it is a very laborious task when dealing particularly with the Powerbook G4 laptop.

Ok, now I list my questions and then my current plans. (subject to change based on feedback here, of course)

A1. Regarding #1. above about fixing this laptop being a waste of time, my thoughts are -> I will purchase a new Western Digital HDD to replace the dead HDD that is currently in the laptop. But if some of the other parts that are irreplaceable for the laptop actually end up breaking down then I can simply transfer the new parts that I bought for the laptop to another desktop or laptop of mine. That way, me fixing the laptop won't be a waste. Is that correct? 
- My question about this though is -> I know that Western Digital makes the BEST HDDs but what is the highest data HDD that I can put in the laptop safely? What about RAM?

A2. Regarding #2. above, what do you think about this as a whole? Do you feel I should go ahead and fix the laptop? Is it worth it or should I just throw it away? 
A3. How best should I use this laptop for learning? He said that I shouldn't use it for the internet or anything media related because it would be super duper slow. So, should I just use it for learning programming? What do you feel would be the best most useful way to utilize this extra free laptop?
A4. Should I go ahead and pay the other technician $50 to install the new HDD after I purchase or should I try it myself?

My current plans: 
I will purchase more RAM, a new HDD, and the Mac OS X Leopard 10.5 software. After I have all this, I will take it to the tech I know and pay him $50 to install it all.

Ok, if I have anything wrong amidst all this PLEASE let me know. I think that is all the questions I have. My computer savvy friends always say that the computers one has, the better. No matter how old they are, they can serve a purpose. I wonder if this is true... (at least in my case)


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Your friends are right. Even old computers are very useful. I would suggest a different approach though, instead of fixing the laptop and looking for a use for it, you should be start listing the things you want to do with it.

A1. I can't tell you the maximum RAM or HDD size without knowing the exact Powerbook G4 model you have.
(There are 17 models. Should be listed on bottom.)

A2. This is hard to answer. This laptop would still be fine for web surfing, email, word processing etc. I would likely buy a used HDD and use it for that if I didn't have an iPhone that give me that functionality already. 
(Just install something like *ClickToFlash* so only videos/Flash animations you want play while surfing the internet.)

A3. This is such a personal thing it's hard to answer for your situation. I could see using it as a PDF reader, or even a VNC client to my main computer, or a remote access to your iTunes collection. There are many things but depends on you.

A4. Usually this is a pretty easy swap but I can't speak first hand for the Powerbook G4. Be pretty hard to screw anything up, so I would say try yourself and if you have problems then you can look to have someone do it.

Be careful buying RAM. Sometimes this older RAM can be extremely expensive since it isn't so common any more when purchasing through a store. Often places like eBay are better options. On might even have some extra PC100 RAM in my parts case but I would need to know your model to know for sure it was right type.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

> start listing the things you want to do with it.


I just want to continue to get better at knowing computers. Learning programming, networking, computer theory, etc. 


> A1. I can't tell you the maximum RAM or HDD size without knowing the exact Powerbook G4 model you have.
> (There are 17 models. Should be listed on bottom.)


My model number is "A1010". The tech at Apple said that if I choose to upgrade the RAM, I would have to use RAM that is PC2700U. (whatever that means...)


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

kman1000 said:


> I just want to continue to get better at knowing computers. Learning programming, networking, computer theory, etc.


Should be fine because this sounds like lots of reading. Any introductory programming sound work fine on this computer too.



kman1000 said:


> My model number is "A1010". The tech at Apple said that if I choose to upgrade the RAM, I would have to use RAM that is PC2700U. (whatever that means...)


I think he might have meant PC-2100 RAM. What you are looking for is *DDR266 200-pin SO-DIMM*.
The SO-DIMM is very important, it is a shorter RAM DIMM which is absolutely required. 
You probably can use PC-2700 which is also called DDR333 but it will run at the slower 266 speed.

Unfortunately the RAM I have won't work.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

> A1. Regarding #1. above about fixing this laptop being a waste of time, my thoughts are -> I will purchase a new Western Digital HDD to replace the dead HDD that is currently in the laptop. But if some of the other parts that are irreplaceable for the laptop actually end up breaking down then I can simply transfer the new parts that I bought for the laptop to another desktop or laptop of mine. That way, me fixing the laptop won't be a waste. Is that correct?


so this is all correct, then?

I will need to purchase online RAM that is DDR266 200-pin SO-DIMM.. Is that 512MB or 1GB or more or what?

Now, as far as me learning computers goes, I can also choose to install Linux OR Unix on my Powerbook instead of the Mac OS X, right? Which one should I install if I want to learn EVERYTHING about computers? This would translate to meaning which one would I install if I wanted to learn the most horribly difficult basic OS in which I would reap the most benefits when I eventually master it after tons of practice...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

kman1000 said:


> so this is all correct, then?
> 
> I will need to purchase online RAM that is DDR266 200-pin SO-DIMM.. Is that 512MB or 1GB or more or what?


You can go up to 1GB but I have a hunch finding a DIMM that size might be hard.



kman1000 said:


> Now, as far as me learning computers goes, I can also choose to install Linux OR Unix on my Powerbook instead of the Mac OS X, right? Which one should I install if I want to learn EVERYTHING about computers? This would translate to meaning which one would I install if I wanted to learn the most horribly difficult basic OS in which I would reap the most benefits when I eventually master it after tons of practice...


It really doesn't matter. All these distros (linux distributions) end up virtually the same once installed. What you would be learning more than anything would be the specific install process for that distribution of linux, not necessarily anything computer related. (though you will learn some things but same across distros)

Having said that, probably Ubuntu is the choice. It's the most updated and has an active forum. Just make sure to look in the alternate downloads section and make sure you are getting a PPC version. (Not Intel)

Good luck.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

Headrush said:


> You can go up to 1GB but I have a hunch finding a DIMM that size might be hard.


Is this the best one I should get: 
http://www.amazon.com/ACP-EP-Memory...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1280920478&sr=1-1





Headrush said:


> Ubuntu is the choice. Just make sure to look in the alternate downloads section and make sure you are getting a PPC version. (Not Intel)


http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
Ok, I'll use Ubuntu instead of the MAC OS X but I don't see a PPC version in the above link. Which one are you referring to?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

kman1000 said:


> Is this the best one I should get:
> http://www.amazon.com/ACP-EP-Memory...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1280920478&sr=1-1
> 
> 
> ...


That RAM should be fine.

For Ubuntu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/lucid/release/

I'm not a Ubuntu guy so I don't know whether the desktop CD or the alternate CD is best.
The ubuntu forums should have appropriate info. 
Here is an additional PPC link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ


----------

